# Katie Holmes Baby Suri's Real Father???



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

Look at the Guys and Suri's face ,eyebrows







YIKES!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 6, 2006)

actually, when i first caught a glimpse of her in this picture...without even looking at the guys, i thought she looked like tom cruise.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

Me too but look at her longer. omg isnt she cute??

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif actually, when i first caught a glimpse of her in this picture...without even looking at the guys, i thought she looked like tom cruise.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 6, 2006)

what guys???..........I don't get it


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it me or does the baby look japanese?..Or slightly retarded?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

No she just hasd eyes like Kate

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it me or does the baby look japanese?..Or slightly retarded? Ok look in the picture I posted and see that man Kate standing with? Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what guys???..........I don't get it


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 6, 2006)

SoKate is slightly retarded. That explains why she got with Tom cruise in the first place.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

I never said the baby was retarted

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SoKate is slightly retarded. That explains why she got with Tom cruise in the first place.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never said the baby was retarted I kid. Its all for fun.The baby does look adorable, I guess.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the baby looks like both of them. She's a dollbaby.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah...I agree something's not right with that kid. I definitely don't think Tom Cruise is the father. I knew there was a conspiracy. I just thought she was an alien or something.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah..*.I agree something's not right with that kid*. I definitely don't think Tom Cruise is the father. *I knew there was a conspiracy*. I just thought *she was an alien* or something. LOL! Maybe the picture is photoshopped! hahahahahaha! this. made.my.day


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, Kate's ex does look a little like Cruise, so that might explain the similarities. I don't know, I just expected the baby to look a bit different. There is just something about the eyes.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

adopted?


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 6, 2006)

Urgh! I wish the pics on this PC weren't set to be compressed! I can't figure out where on my MIL's PC to change it either! I'll have to repost again when I have back my own PC and can see Suri's pic clearly


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 6, 2006)

She's a cute baby - I just don't think people should be playing it off that it's Tom's. Maybe it's not Katie's for crying out loud. Maybe she really is a mutant. I think they had to have some work done to her or something and that's why it's been soooooo long.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 6, 2006)

I say they paid someone for the kid and just used it in the photograph.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 7, 2006)

may be it's an alien


----------



## Sereia (Sep 7, 2006)

That picture is NOT real! that is not baby Sury

Check this link: http://www.gawker.com/news/suri/suri...air-198786.php


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 7, 2006)

Is it just me or does Katie Holmes look abused? And why is tom cruise the one holding the baby? In every romantic movie I have seen [And In real life] The mother holds the baby and the father holds the family together. tom cruise is such a wuss.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 7, 2006)

that;s not Suri? lol

I'm gonna have to stop by Barnes and Noble next week...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 7, 2006)

Now I am officially confused


----------



## Sereia (Sep 7, 2006)

Check this link for real Sury pics

http://rosie-demario.com/






The real cover and the real Sury!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't really see a different baby in that site, while I was there I couln't help looking at the other pictures and I saw Lindsay Lohan hand with a ring, OMG, her hands are scary!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow whoever tha Dad is Tom looks very happy


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sereia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check this link for real Sury picshttp://rosie-demario.com/

The pictures on that site are from Vanity Fair, down at the bottom of them it says Vanity Fair. I agree, that the cover photo looks different than Suri's other pictures, I think the cover is just a weird photo, I dont really like it, I like the other pics better


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif adopted? Pro'lly. That baby looks awfully mature for someone who's only 3/4 months old. Hmmm. I guess it's harder to diguise an adopted three month old as a three day old than it is to pass a six month old as a 3 month old. Makes me wonder...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2006)

i knew this would happen! her pics finally come out and then there's MORE talk about suri. i don't think it will end! great life the celebs have


----------



## Shasta (Sep 7, 2006)

I personally think she's a beautiful baby. If you go to http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/pressroom/ and scroll down there is one with her and Katie....soooo cute!!!

Have some people been drinking their Hateraide lately? LOL.


----------



## Leony (Sep 7, 2006)

The baby is beautiful but I have to agree there something about the eyes.


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shasta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally think she's a beautiful baby. If you go to http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/pressroom/ and scroll down there is one with her and Katie....soooo cute!!!
Have some people been drinking their Hateraide lately? LOL.

Naw. You can't really hate on a baby. The little thing is such a cutey! It's the adults I'm wondering about.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 7, 2006)

The baby is adorable!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pro'lly. That baby looks awfully mature for someone who's only 3/4 months old. Hmmm. I guess it's harder to diguise an adopted three month old as a three day old than it is to pass a six month old as a 3 month old. Makes me wonder... I don't think she's adopted. She has blue eyes...Katie has Hazel which means that she has a 1 in 4 chance of having a blue eyed child (or light eyed child) with a man who has dark brown eyes. Besides, the eye color could still change. I was born with steel grey eyes, which changed to light brown, then to light brown with gold, and then finally light brown, gold, and green.
Also, Makayla was full out crawling at 4 months old...cruising furniture at 5 1/2 months and taking steps at 6 months. Just because a baby doesn't look like its 4 months old doesn't mean that it's not.


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 8, 2006)

Awww..she is cute!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif actually, when i first caught a glimpse of her in this picture...without even looking at the guys, i thought she looked like tom cruise. I really think that she looks like Tom Cruise too. People and their conspiracy theories!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 8, 2006)

The baby kinda looks like a mix of Katie and Tom in my opinion


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lol, you guys are funny!! In another mag the baby was georgous...but in that pic i don't know.....she looks odd!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a baby, she doesn't know how to show her best angle yet



She is suuuch a cuuutie

Nobody noticed this on the website : http://www.gawker.com/news/suri/suri...air-198786.php ?

A Special Note to Our Readers (and the Vanity Fair PR Department): This is a parody. A parody. The Asian baby photoshopped into this image is not meant to represent the Asian baby shown in the actual image. The baby in this photo is not Tom Cruise's daughter. As far as we know; the dude gets around. Thank you for your wisdom and understanding.


----------



## bad cat (Sep 8, 2006)

That baby does look a bit evil. She has Tom's stare though. It's theirs it looks just like them-they all come from planet "Who the hell knows"-Right?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...And why is tom cruise the one holding the baby? In every romantic movie I have seen [And In real life] The mother holds the baby and the father holds the family together... That seems odd to me too.

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's a baby, she doesn't know how to show her best angle yet



...










You're funny!!!!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone remember how a long time ago(when katie was pregnet) i had a theory that the belly was fake and their was no baby at all!? Well...maybe that just might be the case!


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 8, 2006)

the baby looks kinda mix. i think she looks like katie and tom tho.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone remember how a long time ago(when katie was pregnet) i had a theory that the belly was fake and their was no baby at all!? Well...maybe that just might be the case! Thats wierd. My cousin said the exact same thing.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved this link, so much reading material!






Check this link for real Sury pics

http://rosie-demario.com/


----------



## vav (Sep 10, 2006)

Why would they make up all this and pretend they had a baby and all?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why would they make up all this and pretend they had a baby and all? some people do that.
old family friends of ours lied about being pregnant. turns out they actually adopted and didn't want anyone to know. when the lady was pregnant for 11 months, we all started to wonder lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2006)

I actually laughed out loud when i read that Jennifer. lol


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was reading some of the comment posts from the Gawker link and this lady cracked me up.

Sue Duhnim says:

I'm giving this story to Gawker EXCLUSIVELY. Tom Cruise approached me in my eighth month of pregnancy and offered me $15 million dollars for the child I was carrying. I was shocked. I said $25M. And that is how they have that baby. (I had a one night stand with Kim Jong Il. He REALLY looks like that puppet in "Team America: World Police !!! "

Haha, but I think the baby does look like Katie and Tom put together imo. She just has asianistic eyes and the fact it's piercing blue makes it kinda creepy. Who knows, maybe somewhere down the line the eye color will change.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 11, 2006)

In some of her pictures, she looks kinda creepy. Know looking back on it-she reminds me of a slightly younger version of the toddler who meows in The Grudge.


----------



## bond_girl (Sep 12, 2006)

that's funny!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 12, 2006)

to me she looks like cruise clone.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif some people do that.
old family friends of ours lied about being pregnant. turns out they actually adopted and didn't want anyone to know. when the lady was pregnant for 11 months, we all started to wonder lol

i have been in the shoes of your family friends.My mom was so in love with one of her stupid ass BFs. Anyway then she thought she was pregnant. She really thought so. (I think she said so to make him stay, and then try to get really pregnant) We went to the doctor to verify. The doctor said she was not pregnant. My mom got really angry, she still beleived she was pregnant. I tried to talk with her many times. But she was just so in love with that stupid guy, and when he hurt her, she would get drunk and lie on the floor and cry, and i had to pick her up. ofcourse she was too heavy.

So in the 9th month my mom looked pregnant, probably coz she was overweight, and there is a sickness like that i read about, when women think they are pregnant their body changes.

The neighbors made fun of my mom a lot. even her close friends said stuff like "there is probably a cat in her stomach" I really felt sad for my mom. but she realized it was nothing and then everything went back to normal again, since that asxxxxx finally left.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 12, 2006)

The baby looks a little like Katie's ex...


----------



## mintesa (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shasta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally think she's a beautiful baby. If you go to http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/pressroom/ and scroll down there is one with her and Katie....soooo cute!!!
Have some people been drinking their Hateraide lately? LOL.

lol hateraide


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I kid. Its all for fun.The baby does look adorable, I guess. Maybe you should think before you write something like that, though... some other people here (myself included) may have a mentally impaired child, and don't appreciate you joking about something like that.


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 13, 2006)

That baby is one of the most beautiful babies I have ever seen.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 13, 2006)

I think Suri is beautiful! I'm in love with her eyes, and I don't understand why people are weirded out by them. I think the cover pic makes her eyes look more asian than they are, but most of the babies I've seen have had similar eyes - they grow out of them! Also, if you bother to look up pictures of both Katie and Tom from when they were young, you'll see that they both had what looks like heavy, creaseless lids. I find it disgusting that people are picking on her looks, and she's not even a year old, regardless of whether it's "all in good fun" or not.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 13, 2006)

I must confess that I have ukrainian, swiss and french backgrounds but when i was a baby i looked chinese! My mom didn't believe i was her child!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif to me she looks like cruise clone.


i have been in the shoes of your family friends.

My mom was so in love with one of her stupid ass BFs. Anyway then she thought she was pregnant. She really thought so. (I think she said so to make him stay, and then try to get really pregnant) We went to the doctor to verify. The doctor said she was not pregnant. My mom got really angry, she still beleived she was pregnant. I tried to talk with her many times. But she was just so in love with that stupid guy, and when he hurt her, she would get drunk and lie on the floor and cry, and i had to pick her up. ofcourse she was too heavy.

So in the 9th month my mom looked pregnant, probably coz she was overweight, and there is a sickness like that i read about, when women think they are pregnant their body changes.

The neighbors made fun of my mom a lot. even her close friends said stuff like "there is probably a cat in her stomach" I really felt sad for my mom. but she realized it was nothing and then everything went back to normal again, since that asxxxxx finally left.

that's so horrible



i'm sorry



i've never heard of that, though. i had no idea women actually thought that.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh what a cute baby! I can't believe I'm just now seeing this!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's so horrible



i'm sorry



i've never heard of that, though. i had no idea women actually thought that. yup, i also heard many stories like that. the girl gets pregnant just to keep the guy.But dont worry, my mom finally had a baby like 2 years later, when she was 40 lol. And I was really happy that she actually got pregnant then


----------



## Lia (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must confess that I have ukrainian, swiss and french backgrounds but when i was a baby i looked chinese! My mom didn't believe i was her child! I just remembered that my younger sis also looked as an asian as a baby, my father called her "japan" because of that. And my sis looks a lot like me, my older sis and my mom, and she's black also (the same colour as Beyonce, actually - and big booty too




)


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

i think the vanity fair link is the best one to look at, the photoshopped image IS scary but alas, the real suri seems adorable!


----------

